
Bet everything on electric: Inside Volkswagen's radical strategy shift - evo_9
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-volkswagen-electric-insight/bet-everything-on-electric-inside-volkswagens-radical-strategy-shift-idUSKCN1PV0K4
======
ckastner
> _The German giant has staked its future, to the tune of 80 billion euros
> ($91 billion), on being able to profitably mass-produce electric vehicles -
> a feat no carmaker has come close to achieving._

This is an immense number. This is almost twice the current market cap of
TSLA.

Ironically, I don't think this would have been possible without Dieselgate.
There was just too much profit in the current business. Now, ICE are forever
associated with €27bn in fines (so far).

Tesla may have the current lead in battery tech and in marketing, but on just
about every other front, Volkswagen is just an immense force. It'll take them
a while to perfect electric drivetrains, but once them have them, production
(what has plagued Tesla) will be no issue.

Daimler, too, has committed $42 billion.

These are major forces.

